# halodrol-50



## shiek49 (Jan 9, 2007)

Has halodrol-50 been completed removed from the market??  Is anyone still selling some remaining product?


----------



## zombul (Jan 9, 2007)

You can find several clones.


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 9, 2007)

like what?
I've seen Halodrol liquigels, but have read that they are not the same


----------



## John69 (Jan 9, 2007)

you have 150 bucks? you can get it here 

http://www.supplementwarehouse.com/viewitem.asp?idproduct=142790


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 9, 2007)

holy cow..that's expensive.  I suppose they can do that while they are liquidating inventory.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## zombul (Jan 9, 2007)

shiek49 said:


> like what?
> I've seen Halodrol liquigels, but have read that they are not the same



www.discountanabolics.com and check out the "prohormones" section.


----------



## John69 (Jan 9, 2007)

also checkout this site. www.islandsupplements.com  look under prohormones


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 10, 2007)

The liquid gels have been getting shit for reviews.


----------



## nni (Jan 11, 2007)

halodrol liquigel is not even the same class of product.

h-50 has several clones out there.


----------



## John69 (Jan 11, 2007)

try hemadrol...but someone said hemadrol wasnt the makeup of h-50 it was the makeup of x-mass..


----------



## emitecaps (Jan 11, 2007)

Halodrol liquigels looks likes its X-factor with some test boosting supps. Not an exogenous ph like the original product. In fact the name is quite confusing and is to purposely confuse and trick the consumer. but what would you expect from a company that released Novedex.


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 12, 2007)

good info. guys, thanks.  I'm going to cough up the money for a cycle of Halodrol-50.  For anyone that has used this product, what did you guys use for your PCT ?


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

shiek49 said:


> good info. guys, thanks.  I'm going to cough up the money for a cycle of Halodrol-50.  For anyone that has used this product, what did you guys use for your PCT ?



Why spend so much money on Halo?There is so many good clones out there!


----------



## John69 (Jan 12, 2007)

H-Drol, ProMagnon-25, Methandrol-50, Hemadrol, and more!...


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah.though there has been some debate asto whether or not Pro Magnon is really a Halo clone.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2007)

zombul said:


> Yeah.though there has been some debate asto whether or not Pro Magnon is really a Halo clone.



What is it, if it's not a clone? I don't know I'm just curious.


----------



## shiek49 (Jan 12, 2007)

are these clones going to have the same affect?


----------



## John69 (Jan 12, 2007)

shiek49 said:


> are these clones going to have the same affect?



nothings gonna come close to halodrol-50. but their effective though


----------



## emitecaps (Jan 12, 2007)

shiek49 said:


> good info. guys, thanks.  I'm going to cough up the money for a cycle of Halodrol-50.  For anyone that has used this product, what did you guys use for your PCT ?



I've always read that with any ph product a serm should be used for PCT. Nolvadex is a popular choice.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> What is it, if it's not a clone? I don't know I'm just curious.



Ok FatCat,this is the best form of explanation I could get for you.Stolen post that explains it better than I can.Pro Magnon is 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3,17b-diol
         Halodrol is 4-chloro-17a-mehtyl-androst-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol
 So PM is the halogenated precursor to 4-chloro-mehtyl testosterone.
 HALO is the halogenated precursor to Oral Turinabol.
 So these to supps have drastic differences though we were led to belive other wise for sometime.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 13, 2007)

zombul said:


> Ok FatCat,this is the best form of explanation I could get for you.Stolen post that explains it better than I can.Pro Magnon is 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-4-ene-3,17b-diol
> Halodrol is 4-chloro-17a-mehtyl-androst-1,4-diene-3,17b-diol
> So PM is the halogenated precursor to 4-chloro-mehtyl testosterone.
> HALO is the halogenated precursor to Oral Turinabol.
> So these to supps have drastic differences though we were led to belive other wise for sometime.


Take the "4" in away in the beggining of the halodrol and you got yourself turinabol.


----------

